# Ansys 12 installation need help please!!!!



## Amortada (30 مايو 2009)

i was trying several times to setup the program but i always get an error message.
please find attached an image showing the error ......if any body can tell me what to do i would be very much thankful
i already spent 2 weeks to download the software and i urgently need it "


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (30 مايو 2009)

هل تقوم بالتنصيب من نسخة من قرص وهمي ؟


----------



## mortaljax (31 مايو 2009)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> هل تقوم بالتنصيب من نسخة من قرص وهمي ؟


 
السلام عليكم
اسمحو لي المشاركة معكم
انا كنت ناوي اصطب البرنامج فكنت عايز اعرف هل مينفعش التصطيب من الاقراص الوهمية ؟
تقريبا المشكلة دي شفتها مع solidworks 2009 فهل برده السبب هو القرص الوهمي ؟​


----------



## Amortada (31 مايو 2009)

i tried from the hard disk first time then i wrote the program on a DVD and then tried and in both times gives an error


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (31 مايو 2009)

1) After you install ansys (including manager's license!) Run Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility 
2) Choose Your Display the License Server Machine Hostid 
3) Click on ok and overwrites HOSTNAME AND FLEXID 
4) Open the folder ans12_licgen 
5) Open the file using notepad ansys.dat 
6) The first line ansys.dat (SERVER host 000000000000 1055) to replace the host name of a real company (rewritten early HOSTNAME), which sets the server licenses, and 000000000000 on the rewritten FLEXID 
7) Keeping ansys.dat 
8) Run keygen.bat, get a license license.dat 
9) Open the file using notepad ansyslmd.ini 
10) replaces the host for the real name of the company (early rewritten HOSTNAME) 
11) Keeping ansyslmd.ini 
12) put ansyslmd.ini saved in C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ Shared Files \ Licensing (if installed on ansys drive C) 
13) Start Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility 
14) Click Install the License File, select the folder with the license.dat ans12_licgen 
13) Lezem in the folder C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ v120 \ fluent \ license \ win64, run Client_License_install-win64-2.0.exe 
14) In the field under the Enter the license server name: early writing recorded HOSTNAME, click Install 
15) We take


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (31 مايو 2009)

*كراك البرنامج من magnitude*

ده كراك البرنامج من magnitude 

بيوفر شوية وقت في المرفقات


----------



## Amortada (1 يونيو 2009)

*thanks*

thanks a lot Ahmed this is really helpful but unfortunately i can't use it because the error i got is not even letting me to install ansys .......i checked the folders and files it turn out that folder named ansys which got the .TGZ file the file can not be read or corrupted file so that might be the issue......the file is about 60 + mb if any one would got a working file i would like to try ......can upload it please to file factory or others ......that would really help.....other than this if any body got another fresh copy of the software i would really appreciate it ......thanks alot for the help guys ..... . ​


----------



## Amortada (8 يونيو 2009)

اشكر الجميع علي المشاركة و تفضلوا برؤية المرفقات علي امل في ايجاد حل.
المرفقات توضح التالي:
clip_2توضح الصور ة ان السيرفر يعمل و الرخصة سارية.
clip_3يوضح قاتمة البرنامج وهنا اول تساؤا لماذا لا يظهر الايقون الخاص بألورك بنش صحيحا بالقائمة.
clip_4و يوضح االشاشة اللتي تظهر باختيار ansys product launcherو بالاخيار و ادخال الاعدادات استعداد للتحميل.
clip_5يوضح الخطاء الذي يظهر دائما و يمنعني من استعمال البرنامج.
برجا المساعدة لانني في حاجة ماسة للبرنامج و شكرا للجميع علي الجهد و المساعدة.


----------



## Amortada (8 يونيو 2009)

>>>>>>>.................. مرفق clip_5


----------



## sbaa laazab (21 يونيو 2009)

je suis recherche crack ansys 12


----------



## محمد سالم (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ
Amortada
بالنسبة لمشكلة الworkbench 
يوجد ملف في القرص الخاص بالبرنامج framwork
قم بفك ضغط الملف 
ثم انسخ الملفات الى ملف البرنامج على C:
اما بالنسبة لمشكلة التفعيل فانا اعاني من نفس المشكلة 
ملاحظة المشكلة في كرت الشبكة (هارد وير) وليست بالسوفت وير


----------



## Amortada (3 يوليو 2009)

وكيف الحل ؟؟؟ ...........................................


----------



## محمد سالم (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة ليس لدي حل حاليا 
لقد انتهيت من الامتحان من اسبوع تقريبا 
ولكن قد يكون هناك خير ان شاْء الله خلال ايام 
ولكن بدون وعود


----------



## Amortada (3 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله , الله المستعان وشكرا علي المشاركة اخي محمد


----------



## محمد سالم (12 يوليو 2009)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]​ [font=&quot]كيف حالكم يا شباب بالنسبة لحل مشكلة التفعيل للاصدار 12 من البرنامج[/font]​ [font=&quot]انا جربت كل الطرق المتاحة لي (طريقتان)[/font]​ [font=&quot]اما بالنسبة للاخ فهذه هي طريقة التفعيل الكاملة بالتفصيل المريح[/font]​ [font=&quot] إن شاء الله صحيحة 100%[/font]​ [font=&quot]اذا لم تنجح فانا انصح بالعودة للاصدار السابق[/font]​ [font=&quot]لان المشكلة خرجت من دائرة البرمجيات وانتقلت الى ان بعض الاجهزة القديمة نوعا ما لا تتفاعل مع البرنامج بشكل كامل (كما حصل معي)[/font]​ [font=&quot]وبالتالي لا يوجد حل الا[/font]​ [font=&quot]1- تبديل الهاروير[/font]​ [font=&quot]2 - العودة للاصدار السابق[/font]​ [font=&quot]وارجومن الله ان لا تحتاج اي من الحلين وان ينجح التفعيل بشكل كامل والله من وراء القصد[/font]​ [font=&quot]وكل واحد تنجح معاه الطريقة يطمن[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​


----------



## Amortada (13 يوليو 2009)

اخي محمد المرفق يحتاج اعادة تحميل لانه لا يفتح


----------



## محمد سالم (13 يوليو 2009)

هذا ملف جديد
ان شاء الله شغال والي كان قبله شغال


:28:​


----------



## ابوالليل ريم (18 يوليو 2009)

انا كان لدى مشكلة فى الست اب لكن تم حلها كالاتى 
اعمل فولدر جديد فى المكان اللى سوف تستبه فية واثناء التستيب قم بوضع هذا الفولدر مكان الفولدر اللى حيقوم البرنامج اتومتيكلى التستيب فيى وان شاء الله حيعمل البرنامج وكل مرة تستب الرنامج اضعه فى فولدر جديد لان الفولدر القديم ماينفع ولايمكن عمل delete له


----------



## EHSAN020 (26 أغسطس 2009)

لللأسف طريقتك أخي لم تنفع معي.....
يا شباب المشكلة في كارت الnetwork...نفس المشكلة كانت في الإصدار11
كنت أقوم بعمل disable لكارات الشبكة وعمل تسطيب ويعمل الكراك
إذا أردت تشغيل البرنامج أقوم بعمل disable لكارت الشبكة كل مرة


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سالم (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الشباب الذين يعانون من نجاح تنصيب البرنامج
الحل هو ان تقوم بتركيب كرت شبكة على جهازك الكمبيوتر في حل كان البورد تحوي كرت مدمج


----------



## mr_aliagha (15 سبتمبر 2009)

Hi, 
i have a problem with ansys-fluent parallel configuration! 
i googled and it seems that all the solutions is returned to fluent user website that need a valid fluent user account.
i want to know that is there anybody here have an access to this website?!
can you save the link and mail it for me?!
www.fluent.com/support/installation/winfaq
thanks.


----------



## محمد سالم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اكتب بالعربي لو سمحت


----------



## Ali.M.Habib (16 مارس 2010)

في ويندوز فيزتا لا يوجد flexid فهل من حل للمشكلة


----------



## سريع النظر (29 مارس 2010)

هل من الممكن ... تحديد مكان الملف ans12_licgen 

لاني لم اجده عندما اردت التفعيل 

ويعطيني البرنامج خطاء بعدم وجود سيرفر ..


----------



## header (14 يونيو 2010)

وبركاته 

اخواني الاعزاء في هذا المنتدى الطيب انا بحاجه لكراك انسيس 12.1 الجديد لاني حملت اخر اصدار من البرنامج وما ضبط الكراك القديم الل عندي 

ارجوكم اريد أحد يرفع لي الكراك فقط واكون له ممتن 

وجزيتم خيرا ان شاء الله 

بانتظار مساعدتكم 

وشكرا


----------



## نخنوخ (8 أغسطس 2010)

احمد الجزار2007 قال:


> 1) After you install ansys (including manager's license!) Run Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility
> 2) Choose Your Display the License Server Machine Hostid
> 3) Click on ok and overwrites HOSTNAME AND FLEXID
> 4) Open the folder ans12_licgen
> ...


 
I downloaded the files but could not find the crack folder or the ans12_licgen folder or even the Keygen file.
Could you please load the crack folder on any site and post the link?
Thank you very much


----------



## نخنوخ (8 أغسطس 2010)

أخى العزيز هل من الممكن تفسير التالى؟

11) Keeping ansyslmd.ini 
12) put ansyslmd.ini saved in C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ Shared Files \ Licensing (if installed on ansys drive C) 
13) Start Server ANSLIC_ADMIN Utility 
14) Click Install the License File, select the folder with the license.dat ans12_licgen 
13) Lezem in the folder C: \ Program Files \ ANSYS Inc \ v120 \ fluent \ license \ win64, run Client_License_install-win64-2.0.exe 
14) In the field under the Enter the license server name: early writing recorded HOSTNAME, click Install


----------



## نخنوخ (8 أغسطس 2010)

احمد الجزار2007 قال:


> ده كراك البرنامج من magnitude
> 
> بيوفر شوية وقت في المرفقات


 هناك تروجن فى الملف


----------



## ميكانيكي تكنولوجي (11 أغسطس 2010)

انا قمت بتنصيبه لكن اول ما اشغل البرنامج يظهر لي 
ansys is not installed

ماذا افعل؟؟


----------



## نخنوخ (11 أغسطس 2010)

ميكانيكي تكنولوجي قال:


> انا قمت بتنصيبه لكن اول ما اشغل البرنامج يظهر لي
> ansys is not installed
> 
> ماذا افعل؟؟


أبدا إعمل مثلى وانتظر الغوث من السماء!


----------



## msaelfeky (16 مايو 2012)

thanks for the explanation


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*​*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------

